# what bottle/nipples are ok for 2 weeks of puppy?



## reginamalina (Jul 11, 2021)

I need an advice how to feed my liitle puppy, I try to survive her. Her mother has inflamation of mammary glands and on antybiotics, so tried so many bottles and nipples and my puppy choose baby bottle , is it ok? If you have any expierience with that please give mi some tips.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Please get w/your vet! This is critical. Puppies can get hypoglycemic quickly. Is there a mother dog that is nursing pups already someplace as she may be willing to let your pup feed. Ask your vet!
Years ago I had a mother who had a singleton pup & rejected it at birth. I had to set my alarm for every 2 hrs. day & night as the mom wanted nothing to do w/the pup & had to deliver him by c-section (nature is funny sometimes). He lived but it was not easy. 
Let us know what happens please!


----------



## reginamalina (Jul 11, 2021)

Mother is on atibiotics so she can not feed the baby over 14 day because of mammary glands. Its only one baby , one died. Vet wanted to separate them , but I didnt do it , of course baby didnt suck her boobies I supervise them. Yes I feed the baby every 3-4 hours because if earlier every 2 hours she doesnt want to eat only sleep.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I meant another pup (mom) your vet may know who is nursing her pups---that is surprising but it CAN work. Mom's milk may dry up after 14 days of not nursing???? We had the same thing w/our singleton---first pup got caught in birth canal & died (although we had an exray a couple of days before at the University clinic & were told 2 pups---good sized---but not too large for delivery) so just the one guy left. We had 2 breeders there for delivery but had to rush to vet for c-section in the end. That is when I decided I did not sign up for this & that was my only litter(?) ever (singleton ended up w/liver shunt)! I am not emotionally cut out for that. . . I continued to show until I decided that others are better at that than I am. We kept the singleton & he lived (after successful liver shunt surgery & a history of seizures) a long & privileged life! I so loved that little guy!


----------



## reginamalina (Jul 11, 2021)

Same story , yes after 3 days her boobies are dry up , because vet didnt allow me to squize out her milk  , I will ask about other nursering mom . Thank you


----------



## Dina Hunter (3 mo ago)

reginamalina said:


> I need an advice how to feed my liitle puppy, I try to survive her. Her mother has inflamation of mammary glands and on antybiotics, so tried so many bottles and nipples and my puppy choose baby bottle , is it ok? If you have any expierience with that please give mi some tips.


Use a small syringe to feed only a drop at the time. It is of utmost importance that the milk does not go to the puppy’s lungs.
Are you a breeder? If so, contact me directly, please: [email protected]


----------

